# MMA coach wanted!!!



## Dunc (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi

I help run a busy successful Muay Thai gym in south London and we want to expand into MMA.

Being from strict Muay Thai background, I don't really have many connections within MMA so could do with some advice from those that know....

we're currently looking for a proven trainer with great experience, I completely understand that all the best trainers are already doing the job and at a high level, but we're looking for a trainer who would like to help shape the gym and help build up the gym's reputation into a formidable force!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! If you know of any trainers that would like to take up the challenge or just advice on the do's and don'ts of running an MMA gym.

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------

